# Converter Noise



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

When the camper is pluged in and nothing is on the converter makes a high pitch noise. If i turn off the rec breaker it stops. What is the noise and what is the breaker for?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Lee,

The noise is probably the fan running. Even if nothing is on, it could be charging the batteries. The fact that it is a high pitched noise, leads me to believe the fan may have a bad bearing and needs to be replaced.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

I dont think its the fan. I dont think the fan is running. It sounds more like an electric hum. I also forgot to say if I turn somthing on it stops.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Rec it the the circuit breaker for the receptacles and on my trailer the converter is also tied to this circuit breaker. My breaker is labeled con/rec, so by turning it off you are killing power to your receptacles and the converter. The converter is a switching power supply and runs at a high frequency so you might be hearing a oscillator.


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Great post, I was wondering the same thing ... I have that noise as well and I know it is not the fan. But like you said as soon as you turn something on it goes away.


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

Exactly the same here - I'm wasn't sure what it was either, but it appears to be normal...turn something on and the sound stops.


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

mv945 said:


> Exactly the same here - I'm wasn't sure what it was either, but it appears to be normal...turn something on and the sound stops.


Exactly the same here!!!!!!!!!!!!! Turn something on and the sound stops !!!


----------

